# East Anglia event: Smokey Barn Open day (for a few hours)



## Chris_on_caffeine (Jul 21, 2012)

Not sure where to post this but here goes:

On Saturday 31st May at 11:00 we're having an open day (for a few hours) at Smokey Barn (Norwich). It's completely free, just come along and try out lots of different coffees. There will be lots of brew methods to play around with and the Verona available to anyone who wants to try it out. Just basically hang out, talk coffee and have a laugh with other like minded people!

I also hope to carry out a few experiments to get answers to the following: 'Chemex Vs Hario V60' and 'can I freeze coffee beans'. So the more tasters the better. Also, a little favour to ask, if you want to come and own an on-demand grinder, would you mind bringing it along so we can have lots of coffees set up for espresso tasting?

If you do intend to come, can you add you name here:

Me (Chris)


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

You already know I'm coming but will add my name to the list for completeness!

Chris

Aaron


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

I've mentioned it to Nicky as well, and will mention it to Dave when I next see him so you may see a few non forum members.


----------



## James811 (May 10, 2014)

I'll be coming with my other half


----------



## IanP (Aug 4, 2011)

Yes please x2 as already mentioned in your previous thread. I can bring along my K30ES if that would help? Is there a public car park nearby Chris? Looking forward to it already!


----------



## Chris_on_caffeine (Jul 21, 2012)

IanP said:


> Yes please x2 as already mentioned in your previous thread. I can bring along my K30ES if that would help? Is there a public car park nearby Chris? Looking forward to it already!


Great, yes please! The other businesses behind us are closed on Saturdays so there should be plenty of parking space behind. Just put a note in your window saying 'smokey barn' just incase the ticket man gets trigger happy.


----------



## IanP (Aug 4, 2011)

Fine, will bring it along, if you need other bits and bobs happy to bring, just ask, though others may well offer too. Thanks for the parking offer, much appreciated. Didn't fancy carrying the grinder from Chapelfields or St Andrews, where we often park!


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

so

Chris

Aaron

James811 x2

IanP x2

C'mon Norfolk & Suffolk crew!

And those further afield too, it's 5 mins walk from train station or 10 mins walk from bus station.


----------



## cracked_bean (Apr 13, 2014)

Tempted to come, in Nottingham so quite far but it will be my first event of the sort. Maybe it would be good to see other machines and also get an experience of different coffee?


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

There is a direct train, but it takes ages


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

Free coffee what's not to like

Chris

Aaron

James811 x2

IanP x2

Thecatlinux


----------



## Chris_on_caffeine (Jul 21, 2012)

cracked_bean said:


> Tempted to come, in Nottingham so quite far but it will be my first event of the sort. Maybe it would be good to see other machines and also get an experience of different coffee?


To be fair, I don't think it would be worth travelling that far for. If it was an all day event with lots of speakers and educational stuff then sure, but this will be much more informal and only for a few hours.


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

Should be an interesting morning, looking forward to seeing others brew methods.


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

Just a shameless bump to see who still going , and to see if there are any more takers.


----------



## IanP (Aug 4, 2011)

Hoping we're still on for this Saturday? Any new participants? Are you happy to run it still with us few hardy souls Chris? I'm sure we'll make up for the low number of people with sheer enthusiasm and interest! Looking forward to it and to meeting fellow caffeine heads


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

Think there are a few non forum members attending, from the norwich coffee geek scene!


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

Hope this is still on , planing on bringing a couple of friends too.


----------



## Orangertange (Jul 4, 2013)

Didn't see this until just now I'll come along and can bring my major od if like?


----------



## Orangertange (Jul 4, 2013)

Is this still going on?


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

Yeah, assume Chris is too busy to check the thread. You can always email him if you want, but you should be OK just turning up I reckon.

I might be shattered as doing a few long days this week but coffee cures everything!


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

Hey if its not on the window is only 5 minute walk away


----------



## Flibster (Aug 15, 2010)

I may be able to drop in for a little while...

We're meant to be in Nawfuk this weekend, but plumbing issues in the flat and car issues are causing all sorts of hassle we don't want.


----------



## Chris_on_caffeine (Jul 21, 2012)

YES it's still on. We've got lots of great tasting experiments lined up, aromas, acids etc. So you can start with that then move round the room trying different coffees/brew methods.

Yes if you have an OD Grinder, please bring it along so we can compare multiple espressos simultaneously.

See ya'll tomorrow from 11.


----------



## IanP (Aug 4, 2011)

Great stuff and thanks for confirming. Is is OK to bring our camera and get a few pics of the morning? Looking forward to it, see everyone tomorrow!


----------



## Chris_on_caffeine (Jul 21, 2012)

IanP said:


> Is is OK to bring our camera and get a few pics of the morning? Looking forward to it, see everyone tomorrow!


Of course! I'm tempted to film a couple of videos while we're all there.


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

Looking forward to it !

Shameless bump so others will see its on tomorrow


----------



## Flibster (Aug 15, 2010)

Enjoy it chaps. I'm stuck in Hitchin for the weekend. Damn.


----------



## James811 (May 10, 2014)

Really sorry guys but can't make it now. I have stuff to sort out with the solicitors for the house I'm currently buying. At least I managed to pop in when I got home from work.

Mr Catlinux, could you get me 250g of the Costa Rica please and I'll pick it up from you in the next couple of days and bring you the money?

James


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

James811 said:


> Really sorry guys but can't make it now. I have stuff to sort out with the solicitors for the house I'm currently buying. At least I managed to pop in when I got home from work.
> 
> Mr Catlinux, could you get me 250g of the Costa Rica please and I'll pick it up from you in the next couple of days and bring you the money?
> 
> James


Shame you cant make it james

will see see what there is , not making any promises will try my best  if not I have a quite a stockpile of beans at the moment so I can sort something out..


----------



## Orangertange (Jul 4, 2013)

Will bring my grinder if there is anywhere close to park? Don't really fancy lugging my grinder halfway across Norwich


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

I am so bloody shattered, worked 31.5 hours over 3 days and back in again tomorrow afternoon









Will be there though, possibly slightly hungover as this bottle of wine is fast diminishing!

Hoping beans are for sale, as I need some.

Orangertange - think you can park round the back? Check earlier in the thread, Chris mentioned something about parking.

Flibster - shame to miss you and your mrs again, hopefully see you in The Window one day soon? You *need* to check out Kofra too, they are very very good.


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

Looking forward to meeting everyone else tomorrow, obvs! See you all there


----------



## Flibster (Aug 15, 2010)

aaronb said:


> Flibster - shame to miss you and your mrs again, hopefully see you in The Window one day soon? You *need* to check out Kofra too, they are very very good.


I made a visit a month ago. Took the long route there, but was very impressed with it. We are now planning to be down next weekend *if I can persuade the car - mallet on standby.*


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

If you are I might drop down and say hello, you'll recognise me from Hayley's as we've chatted loads but don't think I ever told you who i was on here!


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

Good Day! I'm quite caffeinated from all the espresso IanP kept making









Nice to meet everyone and thanks to Chris (and Dave) for organising the day, and letting us loose in the roastery!


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Hope you all had a great day at the event!

Shame it wasn't next weekend as I will be in the area then...


----------



## IanP (Aug 4, 2011)

What a superb way to spend most of a Saturday morning. Many thanks to Chris and Dave for organising and structuring the session so thoughtfully! The small select band of attendees were treated to Dave's taste tests with acids and caffeine, then Chris's fruit juices, fruits and chocolates to get us discerning tastes and identifying them. On then to a comparison taste test with aeropress, Chemex (provided by Aaronb) and V60. We all liked the aeropress and Chemex best, most plumping for the aeropress. Then to playing with the espresso machine and a couple of coffees: Ethiopian Yirgacheffe and Malawi Geisha. Ran some long 55sec shots of Geisha @18g in and 25g out. Chris was right that this brought out the best flavours and mouthfeel: excellent, vibrant espresso and wonderful in milk too! Several of us bought beans and all were agreed that we'd had a totally absorbing session. Very generous of Chris to trust us and let us loose in his new home and play on all the toys. Thanks also to Dave for his time and wealth of knowledge. Good to meet up with Aaronb, orangertange, thecatlinux, and put faces to names.

It's very encouraging to see the coffee scene in Norwich thriving. Shame we don't actually live there! Had to pop into Kofra after lunch for our first visit and to top up the caffeine levels! Wow!!!


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Thansk for the pics Ian looks like a good meet and fun as had by all!


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

What did you think of Kofra?

I'm surprised you managed more coffee, i was caffeined out!

The Geisha really is a fantastic espresso, anybody who's looking for something a bit different: get a bag and run a long shot of it!

Looking forward to tucking into the Smokey Barn Guatemalan Bella Vista tomorrow.


----------



## IanP (Aug 4, 2011)

Hi Aaronb,

Strangely I hadn't actually drunk an enormous amount of coffee throughout the session. When Glenn came over to ours last time for a training session I was shaking by lunchtime!!!!! Was good to meet Armando and hear about his passion and mission in coffee at Kofra. No food, just the odd biscuit and great coffee. He looks well set up with aeropress, V60 and cold brew, as well as tasty espresso and flat whites. Seems he has a strong loyal following from the golden triangle residents and is clearly a very happy and personable chap, full of enthusiasm for coffee.

For everyone else, Smokey Barn Malawi Geisha is well worth a punt. Really enjoyed it at the Open Day!


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

Mrboots2u said:


> Thansk for the pics Ian looks like a good meet and fun as had by all!


 Yes is was great morning, was great hooking up with like minded people, i didn't let the side down i managed to consume as much coffee as possible in such a sort space of time , Thanks Chris and dave for putting in the effort, thanks Ian for letting me have a go with your grinder and RB tamper (nice) sorry if dropped a bombshell to Mrs p about your other dodgy internet activity. Thanks also to Aaron for bringing his chemex along (really liked that) sorry i think it was a guy called stephano who help amuse me trying to pull an espresso to match one from chris's machine. I Think a good time by all , hope i didnt waffle too much after a lot of coffee that morning i tend too. There is definatly some great coffee coming out of smokey barn as I am sure all who visited can vouch for.

Norwich Coffee crawl sometime ??


----------



## Chris_on_caffeine (Jul 21, 2012)

I really enjoyed it, can't believe that was 'work' for me lol. I think there were about 15 of us there at one point and any more would have been a bit of a squeeze.

I would definitely like to do these meets more often and yup I'm up for a Norwich coffee crawl, also a London crawl too!


----------



## Chris_on_caffeine (Jul 21, 2012)

Oh and Bugger! I forgot to do the frozen beans test! I'll do it today or tomorrow.


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

smokeybarn said:


> I really enjoyed it, can't believe that was 'work' for me lol. I think there were about 15 of us there at one point and any more would have been a bit of a squeeze.
> 
> I would definitely like to do these meets more often and yup I'm up for a Norwich coffee crawl, also a London crawl too!


Do you need a passport for a visit to London ?

If the dates are right I'm up for it!


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

Same here, if we book in advance you can normally get fares as low as £8 each way from Norwich on the train (Paid £20 return for coffee fest for example).

Was a great day, thanks again all involved. I'm going to brew the Guatemalan in the chemex in a min!


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

So what would a Norwich Coffee Crawl include?

Smokey Barn

The Window (HasBean)

Dandy Horse (Compass)

Little Red Roaster (3 locations)

Kofra (caffenation)

Strangers (Butterworths)

Have I missed anyone worthy?

If Chris is with us we could always sample Smokey Barn coffee at either Cleverdicks or Workshop so he doesn't have to open the roastery for us, and Workshop has booze and good food too if anyone has had enough of coffee by that point!


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

Reckon we should do a scoring system , to rate which is the best in norwich.


----------



## Chris_on_caffeine (Jul 21, 2012)

I can pretty much do any Saturday for a London trip so if someone wants to pick a date?

As much as I would love to do the Norwich crawl, I think I should stay out of it (especially if you're point scoring)! Business owners are very defensive (understandably) and I don't wanna be seen to influencing anyone. Though I'd love to meet up at the end and get some food from Workshop, that place is always packed & the food looks amazing.


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

I cant make the last Saturday in June, but other than that I'm free I think (may have to work the odd one but don't know yet).

Ending at The Workshop sounds good, it's a short walk from Kofra so could do the central ones first and then head out there for a beer or G&T


----------



## James811 (May 10, 2014)

Mr smokey. Please pop a video of the frozen bean test when you do it. I'd be very interested to see the results. I'm sorry I couldn't make it but house crap is beginning to take over my life at the moment. I'll pop in to the barn again when I come home from work in a couple of weeks Chris.

Ive managed to get the brew right on the Columbia and it is very fruity! I agree it tastes different every brew. The other day it was lemony and yesterday it just tasted like a Lipton ice tea I love it!

Im also going to have some of the Costa Rica as Richard very kindly got me some yesterday


----------

